# CD27 BFN



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I tests early today on cd27, will test again on cd30 but I think the BFN that I have had today will be the same so posting my end to this clomid cycle.

Taking a time out of clomid for a month or two cause of the way its making me feel, will still be popping in and out though.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

awww hun.....sorry to hear you got a BFN today   . Did you test with a standard HPT or an ultra early one?  I always buy the ultra earlies so that if I test early (which I always do   ) then I know the result is probably 99% definite.

Its not over til its over, there is still a chance when you test on Sunday.  In the meantime I think taking some time out to pamper and spoil yourself might be a good prescription to lifting your mood.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki....  hun. You never know

xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Nikki  

I got a bfn two days before my bfp - I tested too early - sending you   amd hoping you have some good news.


----------

